# Just got an IM Corona Old Boy. Love it, but need a case/sleeve! Ideas?



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a leather sleeve from a Xikar lighter, but it is doesn't fit well--the Old Boy slips out too easily. I'd prefer to have one with some sort of fastener/strap to keep the lighter from slipping out. What do those of you that own an Old Boy use as a case? I don't want it to get banged up in my pocket. I've seen some Old Boys on eBay that are really beat up and don't want mine to get like that. Does anyone out there make a case specifically designed for an IM Corona Old Boy? My google searches haven't turned anything up.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

had my for 2 yrs no case. sure it bang up a bit, the sandblasted briar isn't as polished as I like. but works like a charm. just stick it in your pocket. quit overthinking


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

Well it isn't just that--I'm concerned that it could get hooked on something in my pocked and leak butane. Have you ever had the cap pop open unexpectedly in your pocket?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

mrdctaylor said:


> ...the Old Boy slips out too easily.


Ooooh, errrr!

Apologies. I simply can't help myself.


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey--the Old Boy isn't that big! Errrr...wait...it is very compact....no....wait.

Gaaahh.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you have the little cloth case that should have come with the lighter? If you don't, send me a PM with your address...I've got a couple of them laying around (and an acute case of LAD).

RD


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

mrdctaylor said:


> Hey--the Old Boy isn't that big! Errrr...wait...it is very compact.
> 
> Gaaahh.


That's! What! She! Said!

Ahhhh sorry guy's couldn't help it! Okay Okay! I'll grow up!

Gratz on the lighter, can't shed light on a case. I'm a match kind of guy. Might be able to save some money and make your own if your crafty enough though.


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow--thanks. And no, I don't have a cloth case. :-(


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I bet you could easily get a holster maker to custom build something to your specs. You'd probably have to send the lighter off for a bit but having a custom leather pouch for it would be super cool. There are tons of guys out there doing custom leather work.


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, I started looking around at stuff like that. You are right--tons of people doing it. If anyone has a specific recommendation on someone that'd be awesome.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's one option. I've never seen his work personally, but Ultramag has a couple of his pipe bags and rates them very high in quality.

Welcome to Smokin' Holsters


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the cap hasn't come opened when it's been in my pocket, and I carry a can of fuel in my bag.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I haven't either. And I tend to look at the dings and nicks as 'character'. (Which I think means I'm too cheap to even think about a case!)


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I contacted the guy at Smokin' Holsters and he made me up an Old Boy case out of black bison leather. It has a snap closure. He charged me $30 shipped, which seems like a lot, but I plan on both the lighter and case lasting me for MANY years. I'll report back when I get it. It is supposed to go in the mail today. I've only seen photos thus far.


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't post links yet, so append the the following to imgur(dot)com to see it:

/a/cvOW1


----------



## bwhiteside (Dec 12, 2012)

I've used Neil at Smokin' Holsters a couple of times for miscellaneous leather pipe bags in the past. I just received in today's mail 2 lighter cases made by Smokin' Holsters: one for my IM Corona Old Boy, the second for my Dunhill Turbo cigar lighter. Neil did an excellent job on both. Highly recommend his work for any type of leather cases you may need.

Bill


----------

